# GSP... Coon Dog?



## dakotajoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a bird hunter.  I grew up hunting in SD for pheasant and partridge.  I've had a shorthair pointer for almost 7 years and almost every time we go bird hunting he tangles with a "few" coon.  I've never seen another dog like him. If he smells coon, he has to kill them.  I've seen him point a creek bank and dig a hole to access 4 coon.  He would not stop until all were dead.  It might be an underestimate to say the dog kills/ fights with 75 coon per year during daylight hours.  Has anyone else had any experience with a shorthair and coons?  

I will post pictures of some of our bird hunts later.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats pretty cool....


----------



## cobb (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard they will hunt and kill moles coons etc...not surprised, sounds like a great dog- look forward to pics


----------



## dakotajoe (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is an example...

My dad and I were hunting a slough full of cattails one winter and the dog got all of these coon (Pic 1).  We shot them with a .22 so the dog wouldn't get too torn up.  (Pic 2) is me and my dog Pete.  He's really a coon machine.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Jan 14, 2009)

Does he tree or just catch them on the ground? Thats pretty cool.


----------



## dakotajoe (Jan 14, 2009)

There's not much for trees out there.  He pretty much runs them down or corners them.   If a tree is around they run up pretty quick.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 16, 2009)

That dog must be pretty bad to be able to kill those coons by his self there are some pretty big ones in that bunch!


----------



## dakotajoe (Jan 22, 2009)

He really is something.  The coons get pretty big in SD and Pete's found a couple that I thought were going to win the battle.  I usually try to shoot the coons but most of the time I can't get the dog off it long enough for a clear shot.


----------

